# Was I wrong?



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Yesterday, a Hopkington cop gets hit and dragged on a detail. This morning I am watching the news and first thing I see is a story about a Trooper being killed. A short while later I log on, and the first thread I see, contains this post in the below linked thread;

http://www.masscops.com/f50/theories-what-happened-robbery-84752/index2.html


> They probably split the money with the cops and went their seperate ways.


So of course I get pissed, and I reply to it, and then give Mr. Hater an infraction. To tell the truth, I am getting a little tired with his sometimes thinly veiled and some times outright anti-police BS. If this guy is joking, I doubt anyone here thinks he is funny.

Hater sends me a PM;



> Take yourself pretty seriously don't you?


Ammm, yes Hater I do. I know how to poke fun and 
I can laugh at my own expense, but Hater seems to have a purpose here on MC, and I am beginning to get just a little irritated with his antics.

Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

You're not wrong...Keep up the good work!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> Nope, not wrong, Hater is an ass, and he gets off on getting a response.
> 
> Quite possible it's Baril reporting in from his mamma's basement.


If that's the case, should focus on his other hobby, masturbation.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> That may be kind of difficult when his mommy has all his clean socks in the laundry....:wink_smile:


He can use her panties


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Yup I will comment, the moderation has gone to hell on MC. End comment.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

263, You're right. That jerk is something less that a dried up turd.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

On some forums when you violate the administrators change your avatar to something embarrassing like a teletubby, this being masscops with such great creative minds I know we could come up with a better avatar then that. Also a baggadouche button for the post would be nice.

On a side note he (hater) seems like someone who had a run in with the police and the cops did their job properly which pissed him off. He's a scumbag for the comments today with whats going on, fuck him.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- I am certain that the majority of Police-bashers hiding safely behind a keyboard, have either been denied a job as a Police Officer, ticket/arrested/called out by a Police Officer, or dumped by a Police Officer.

- Jealousy turned inside out is admiration ....


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

He is obviously a police "Hater". Just another troll, maybe the infamous "Mike Jones"?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Give him the boot. Its a private site, he can read as a guest from now on.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

He cleary has no class. If the best comeback he can come up with is "Take yourself pretty seriously don't you?"; then, he is also lacking in creativity & communication skills. 263, the pm that you got is one step above "ya well you suck." Not very clever at all.

Note to hater, since I know you are going to read this because you crave attention. What's the matter? Did your mommy not hug you enough? You are playing with the big dogs. You are completely lacking the necessary tools to survive here. Your attempting to engage in verbal judo with the members here will be as successful as trying to fight of the US Marines using a sling shot with no rocks. You are a cancer on this site and, based on your crassness, a cancer on humanity as a whole. How dare you attempt to insult the honor of police officers on a day when everyone in the law enforcement community is grieving the loss of a fellow officer. You wouldn't understand because you obviously don't have and social skills and are therefor, very lonely. But, what you really don't understand is that when you insult a police officer or a trooper, you inult all of us. And by all of us I not only mean police officers, I also mean people like me. People who have friends and relatives that we care for dearly who are police officers. Everytime I hear one of these stories, I can't help but think but for the grace of God that could be my family or one of my friend's families. Let me make one thing perfectly clear for you, we are one giant family here. You attack one & you will receive the wrath of all. Now with that said, I think you really need to just go away. 

Is it possible for the admins or moderators to change his name to "hated"? I think it's a little more fitting.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

People like hater being allowed to be here as much as they want to sucks and takes the fun out of posting and reading here.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

fra444 said:


> People like hater being allowed to be here as much as they want to sucks and takes the fun out of posting and reading here.


Much like the dildo from Canada, Ontario?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Yup I will comment, the moderation has gone to hell on MC. End comment.


I agree, we need a few more "active" mods on here..as for Hater as your aware there isnt much I can do or I would ban him right now. If you have an issue with the " moderation" feel free to take it up with the man in charge , last time I attempted to intervene I was told " Thanks anways 7 we can take out our own garbage" seems like im dammed if I do and dammed if I dont.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

It's ok, lots of people hate cops. Pedophiles, rapists, thieves, junkies and floaters of society. Hater, which catagory do you fall under?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hater, take the river man, because we all know shit floats.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

263FPD said:


> Yesterday, a Hopkington cop gets hit and dragged on a detail. This morning I amI log on, and the first thread I see, contains this post in the below linked thread;
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/f50/theories-what-happened-robbery-84752/index2.html
> 
> ...


*263*, you're one of the coolest, most wonderful people on this board, so it really ticks me off that this scumbag, *Hater*, is giving you crap. I don't know how to give an infraction, so I did the next-best thing. I gave him NEGATIVE REP and I made the following comment to him: "YOU SUCK."

It's not much, but I'll keep an eye on the worthless turd and neg-rep him every chance I get.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I come here to network and read the posts of like minded individuals. If I cared what douchebags thought I would read what the Amherst residents have to say at masslive.com.

Hater, you should pull out and spend your time there.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> Hater, your father should have pulled out


FIFY:wavespin:

---------- Post added at 23:39 ---------- Previous post was at 22:27 ----------

I also adding an infraction for his dig at the FD...
"Your failed attempt at humor once again is uncalled for. This is a Pro Public service site, either start to have positive contributions or go elsewhere. From your original racist screenname to your useless posts to date I have little hope that you will fit in to our community here, however it is quite possible that if you remove your head from your ass you will find that this is a fantastic place to network with the Law Enforcement Community Nationwide."


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I had quite a night. Kept going non stop and ended up in the E.R. beacuse some ass wipe of a prisoner got out of hand and bit my finger. Had to get a shot and now I am on this massive dose of an antibiotic. Coming home and checking this blog gave me a very warm feeling. Thank you all for all you do and the constant moral support on MC.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear, buddy. Get some well deserved rest. This should sooth what that dose is about to do to your stomach.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

263,Hope you're OK.(?? Did the POS have his rabies shots up to date??).


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

263, just curious, was it this bite happy little bastard?
'Dangerous' Shih Tzu Faces Death - Orlando News Story - WKMG Orlando


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh *263*, I am so sorry to hear that. Your town is just full of shitheads, isn't it? I hope you billy clubbed the bastard and knocked out his teeth. I feel awful that you have to deal with the lowest of the low. Just know that lots of us love you and appeciate the heck out of you.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Nope you are not wrong. Some people are just D-bags plain and simple. If it is someone that is joking around they do not know how. I think the key to this is their username. I have noticed that most people with usernames that have the words) hate, evil, ass, etc) tend to be exactly what they claim.

*HistoryHound* posted a thread http://www.masscops.com/f12/so-i-found-out-today-im-troll-84788/ and some d-bag he dealt with on a Media website, comment section had the screen name was "EvilTonyMassole." Sure enough the guy was an a-hole.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> 263, just curious, was it this bite happy little bastard?
> 'Dangerous' Shih Tzu Faces Death - Orlando News Story - WKMG Orlando


lol, much uglier then that.

---------- Post added at 21:51 ---------- Previous post was at 21:38 ----------



Jeepy said:


> Oh *263*, I am so sorry to hear that. Your town is just full of shitheads, isn't it? I hope you billy clubbed the bastard and knocked out his teeth. I feel awful that you have to deal with the lowest of the low. Just know that lots of us love you and appeciate the heck out of you.


Sadly, we all have to deal with these scum bags from time to time. All it is, is job security. I doubt that this idiot has learned his lesson, but....

(Fight Club)........

Just was not the way I invisioned this night ending. Needless to say I got a grand total of three hours of sleep before me and the wife headed out to a day time weddin in East Boston. The food was good, the beer was cold and the wedding was fun. What more could I have asked for?

Tomorrow, back to reality. While the rest of my brood enjoys the Father's Day goodies, I will be back in my CV, catching up on reports. Such is life.

By the way, to all you fathers out there, enjoy your Father's Day.

---------- Post added at 21:51 ---------- Previous post was at 21:51 ----------



Jeepy said:


> Oh *263*, I am so sorry to hear that. Your town is just full of shitheads, isn't it? I hope you billy clubbed the bastard and knocked out his teeth. I feel awful that you have to deal with the lowest of the low. Just know that lots of us love you and appeciate the heck out of you.


Sadly, we all have to deal with these scum bags from time to time. All it is, is job security. I doubt that this idiot has learned his lesson, but....

(Fight Club)........

Just was not the way I invisioned this night ending. Needless to say I got a grand total of three hours of sleep before me and the wife headed out to a day time weddin in East Boston. The food was good, the beer was cold and the wedding was fun. What more could I have asked for?

Tomorrow, back to reality. While the rest of my brood enjoys the Father's Day goodies, I will be back in my CV, catching up on reports. Such is life.

By the way, to all you fathers out there, enjoy your Father's Day.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Just watch out for this guy and his dog V.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry to read about the asshat, 263. Get well soon!


----------

